# multiple fursonas?



## lemonoxen (Nov 24, 2020)

do you have more than 1 fursona? if so, who are they, and what do they look like?

i have one 'true' sona i can never share with anyone outside friends lol, but i love too many different animals to pick just one! maybe it defeats the purpose of having a fursona at all but it's just too fun haha, i'm a sucker for self indulgent designs


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 24, 2020)

only ever had the one.

i don't really understand how you can have any others.

my fursona is just based on me with traits of my favorite animal and some magic power for good measure.

can't really understand how you can have more than 1 character without making them not a true representation of yourself.

definitely not for me.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 24, 2020)

My sonas are Dani, Nyx, Eugene, and Neo. Sorry I'm lazy here's my toyhouse. xD






						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




I switch between them depending on who I'm resonating with the most.


----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 24, 2020)

I've got two! Tikku the wyvern and Muta the moth-mouse. They're more like OCs that I identify strongly with. Tikku is more energetic and he loves people, so I use him more often to represent myself in furry social spaces. Muta is quiet and just wants to work on art and hobbies, so they tend to keep to themself.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 24, 2020)

I actually have ideas for two more to join my current one 'sona. My current 'sona is very androgynous, and the two would represent my masculine and feminine sides respectively. I am gender-fluid so being able to shift from one fursona to the next might be interesting.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 25, 2020)

The boys


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 25, 2020)

I have two 'sonas as well, Tallow and Nara, each representing a different part of my personality: Nara being a broody antisocial lass and Tallow being theatrical and sociable. I should draw the two of them interacting in some way like Glossolalia did! ^^

Tallow is in my profile pic, and a pretty janky unfinished ref sheet I made for Nara can be found here ^^


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 25, 2020)

I used to have dual sonas, but I ended up treating them inequally. And further, while it was based on my split ego, making two sonas made me 'legit' to divide myself even more. That wasn't a good sign for me.

So, in order to actually feel myself (I am only one), I made myself a single sona. And this sona is 90% me. Now I'm able to embrace myself without bias on any certain aspect, and try to work on myself. Now I'm happy. UwU

+
I never meant anything on other people with more than one sonas. It's just that it turns out I'm not fit with multiple sonas. I'm me, others are others. I can't say I'm right.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yup, one of them is my main character - I have the most art of him and I use him in RP, but I have multiple fursonas. I'll share FA links to their SFW ref sheets in the spoiler:



Spoiler



https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37257905/ < This is my main sona, Rimna the monkey.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/30415428/ < And this is one of my other 'sonas, Kodi the hyena.


.

Apart from Rimna the monkey and Kodi the yeen, I have a jaguar sona, a russian blue cat and a gorilla character. No art of them though.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 25, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> I've got two! Tikku the wyvern and Muta the moth-mouse. They're more like OCs that I identify strongly with. Tikku is more energetic and he loves people, so I use him more often to represent myself in furry social spaces. Muta is quiet and just wants to work on art and hobbies, so they tend to keep to themself.
> View attachment 94636



Oh my, they are so adorable!


----------



## Raever (Nov 25, 2020)

Sam Akuchin Wamm said:


> can't really understand how you can have more than 1 character without making them not a true representation of yourself.



Many people have multiple for different reasons.
A few reasons are:

1. They want a specific trait of theirs to be represented to an extreme level by one or multiple sona's (example: if they like punk items but can't get away with wearing a lot of punk outfits or being as punk as they want, they might make a very punk skunk or something with a more assertive/aggro personality)

2. They want to create a specific type of character for setting/story/lore purposes (My Sona is actually a character with very few personal representation pieces)

3. They enjoy the design of a character and collect characters as a hobby (which is more than acceptable!)

4. They redesign their sona's every few months or years as they change

And the list goes on.
I think Pocari Roo did an awesome video on it somewhere. It might have been a bottle episode.

I've personally gotten a couple adopts and kept old characters from my past as well...



Not that I use them much now outside of background I-Spy objects.


----------



## lemonoxen (Nov 25, 2020)

i wish i could reply to everyone haha, there's so many lovely sonas and ideas in this thread!! it's so cool that it's a thing other people do ^^


----------



## Kinare (Nov 26, 2020)

I have a friend who has like 9 sonas. One day he's feeling like an arctic fox, so he'll run that for a bit. That's his most common. Other days he's feeling like a dragon, so he'll run that for a while. Idk, that's too much work for me. I'd much rather stick to the one, a hybridized catto mashup of what makes sense to fit me. It's hard for me to understand why he has so many when he could just make a hybrid or something and then have all of the traits he needs in one.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 26, 2020)

I have two, my serg and my yeen. They work as independt characters and serve me different purposes, but I both consider them fursonas for me.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm kind of in a weird spot. I'm still thinking that maybe I don't want a fursona anymore. Unlike the self-hate reason (which I'm better now yee), having a character just be _me_ is kinda boring. I mean, Nora is supposed to be me, but that leaves less room for creativity for myself, personally. 

Heck, before Nora, my previous two "fursonas" weren't even me. They were just characters I really liked (I still love you, Dusty). So, yeah I guess I never really settled into having a character being me before now. I feel like Nora's potential is being held back by a restriction. 

Anyway, to actually be on topic, yeah I've had more than one fursona, but one ended up drastically overshadowing the other. Currently, if you consider characters I have that I'm very attached to as fursonas, I'd say there's a good 3 or so. 














Sorry for going off on a tangent. ^^'


----------



## Raever (Nov 26, 2020)

Chomby said:


> having a character just be _me_ is kinda boring.


I think you missed the part where you can just design characters to be literally whoever, in whatever setting, for the fun of it.
There are a lot of Sona's who are representative of the owners, but there's also a lot of Fursona's who are their own character. My Fursona does not represent me in the slightest canonically speaking. I occasionally get relationship art, or humor a headspace, but for the most part her media is her own to display her own traits and personality outside of me. You can easily do the same without any judgement whatsoever. If that is also boring to you, maybe you shouldn't bother with a Sona, and you just like anthro art - and that's also fine. Being a Furry is what you make of it. 

Having a Fursona that represents you /= Furry.
Things that do equal Furry include (but are not limited to):

1. Liking anthropomorphic art (generally) over regular art, or as much as regular art
2. Choosing to have Furry characters, and considering them to be Furry by default (there are people who have Anthro characters that don't consider themselves Furry, and that's okay too!)
3. Choosing to have a Fursona that represents you, apart of you, or someone you wish you could be
4. Collecting character designs and/or art commissions because you enjoy them
5. Literally anything else you could think of with a dash of anthropomorphism and legal boundaries

The sky is the limit, don't bother boxing yourself in and hoping you'll learn to love it.
Do what you love and screw the rest.


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> I think you missed the part where you can just design characters to be literally whoever, in whatever setting, for the fun of it.
> There are a lot of Sona's who are representative of the owners, but there's also a lot of Fursona's who are their own character. My Fursona does not represent me in the slightest canonically speaking. I occasionally get relationship art, or humor a headspace, but for the most part her media is her own to display her own traits and personality outside of me. You can easily do the same without any judgement whatsoever. If that is also boring to you, maybe you shouldn't bother with a Sona, and you just like anthro art - and that's also fine. Being a Furry is what you make of it.


My sona also isn't like me at all. He wasn't even supposed to be a sona lmao
I just use him as one so people can put a face with a name, a face that isn't my own.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> My sona also isn't like me at all. He wasn't even supposed to be a sona lmao
> I just use him as one so people can put a face with a name, a face that isn't my own.


And what a beautiful face it is


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 26, 2020)

Raever said:


> I think you missed the part where you can just design characters to be literally whoever, in whatever setting, for the fun of it.
> There are a lot of Sona's who are representative of the owners, but there's also a lot of Fursona's who are their own character. My Fursona does not represent me in the slightest canonically speaking. I occasionally get relationship art, or humor a headspace, but for the most part her media is her own to display her own traits and personality outside of me. You can easily do the same without any judgement whatsoever. If that is also boring to you, maybe you shouldn't bother with a Sona, and you just like anthro art - and that's also fine. Being a Furry is what you make of it.
> 
> Having a Fursona that represents you /= Furry.
> ...


I guess I've really just been restricting myself lately. You're right. Lol
I've just been too concerned with people assuming that a fursona represents their owner, which is pretty silly. 
I definitely still consider myself a furry, and will for the foreseeable future. 
It's nice to commit to something.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 26, 2020)

Chomby said:


> having a character just be _me_ is kinda boring.


maybe the reason i have just a single self representation is because my life is the opposite, it's anything BUT boring and mostly to a fault.

i don't really need to spice up my life and if i had a character focused on any single aspect of my life it would probably get really depressing.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 27, 2020)

I've got a main Sona which is like a better projection of myself. Then I own two other characters which aren't Sonas so much as just OCs.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 30, 2020)

I have my sona which is just me and I also have a character that I feel is a representation of my mind/creative side/whatever you want to call it. She's sort of like a fruit bat with hooves and horns and is purple and has constellation patterns on her fur. So yeah! lol


----------



## Starbeak (Dec 1, 2020)

For me, other sona's are just original characters. Like characters that exist inside of the main ones' universe.

Picking more than one fursona can be costly in you are looking to get all of them in suit form. Even if you can build them all, it can still be pricey. 

Which is why I think original characters would be better suited. (=

My original characters include

A tree-frog, toad, fox, wolf, bunny and a dragon.

All of these are normal in appearance except for a few astral markings and clothing preference, but these play a pivotal role in my sona's universe primarily because of their impact in the many dreams I had. 

I don't have a drawing of these yet, just descriptions (similar to my sona)...

But yeah... One sona, but many supporting cast members known as original characters ^v^'


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 2, 2020)

Chomby said:


> Anyway, to actually be on topic, yeah I've had more than one fursona, but one ended up drastically overshadowing the other. Currently, if you consider characters I have that I'm very attached to as fursonas, I'd say there's a good 3 or so.
> 
> View attachment 94764
> 
> ...


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Dec 3, 2020)

i have two fursonas, technically, but only tend to use one for the most part! kosmo is very much me in whatever sense i see fit at any moment, but my secondary one, novaheart, hasn't gotten much usage just yet. nova's more meant to be pretty casual and brainless in the first place, i guess, so he does sorta just serve as a cute lil decorative plush dude for the time being, but i definitely wanna do more with him in the future!


----------

